# How much would a 30-75 gallon tank cost?



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi , I'm wondering how much would a tank cost preferably 50 gallon, and how much would a stand and lights cost ? Does anyone know any good deals , especially in the independant Asian stores ,where the tank come with a stand and lights? If not , how much would just the tank cost?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey. I think Fluval's "premium aquarium kits" sold at PJ's are very reasonably priced. They come with everything--tank, canopy, stand, filter (Fluval C3, C4s), heater (M series)

It was $220 or so for the 29g tall, ~$280 for the 29g wide... there was also a 45g bow tank and a 55 gal... in the $300s.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh , that sounds great!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm glad!
Here's what they look like:
http://www.aquariumswest.com/fluval_premium_kits_ad.html

Pj's has a better price on the whole package though because they're owned by hagen...


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

It really does come with all the equipment!!! It looks nice , I could fit alotta tetras and honey gouramis in it!! Thanks for the suggestion , but I might also check around in my LFS to see for some good deals , since I heard that the Asian stores prices can be talked down to a significant lower price!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's good to check around because sometimes the asian stores have amazing deals. Not sure about negotiating, tho it doesn't hurt to try

Good luck! Let us know which one you end up getting and the good deals to be had!


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok! I will make sure to notify you guys if theres any awesome deals I might find


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Its best to post up an ad on the BST - hardware n equip section. Youll save a lot of $$$!


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

oh thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Aquapets at Steeles and Starwalk Blvd has the same Fluval package, i believe the 46 gallon bowfront was $320 - and of course theres no taxes so you save a bit there.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh thanks Jon! I might check out Aquapets then ! Can't resist paying no taxes!
But atlas since i'm actually a teen I'm gonna have to save up some cash to buy the tank!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If you check the Buy-Sell-Trade section good deals can be found. Also Craigslist and Kijiji. 

The pricing on used tanks normally goes like this $1/gal for the tank only for something in good condition. 50cents/gal for fair/really dirty condition.

Anything else is factored into the over all pricing of the tank like lids, accessories and such. There was an ad on Kijiji about 4hrs ago but htis was out like Whiteby I think where there was a 30gal for free with filter/lid/heater IIRC.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, look around a bit. You can get some decent tanks for cheap if you're willing to wait and/or get it in parts. You can get some stuff pretty cheap, probably a 35 gallon for 30$, if you're lucky including a canopy/light. And there's been canister filters out for 60-80$, and a heater for 15$. That puts you way less than what you pay at the store.

It's just the difference between new vs. used, some feel better getting new.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh thats sounds really cheap I wouldnt mind old tanks


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh I'm getting equipment from a friend so i really only need a tank with canopy. I think Aquapets has a good tank only deal


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BoiBJ said:


> Oh thats sounds really cheap I wouldnt mind old tanks


I should also note occasionally you will find a good deal like at 50cents/gal for a good condition tank but the owner lost interest and didn't want to clean the tank for the sale so it is being sold as a dirty tank. Likely algaed up with calcium stains.

The stains can be removed with vinegar as vinegar disolves the calcium minerals. The algae well.... it's the cost of saving a lot and that becomes 'sweat' savings as you scrub it off.

A tip is to have the seller prefill the tank before you go or have them fill it when you arrive. Offer to help (bring a hose or fountian pump with hose) to aid in rapid draining of the tank for thier efforts. Wipe the tank dry around the outside and avoid any spilling of the water. Stay at least 10 mins with the water in the tank. I find 30mins a good number to go with then use a tissue paper and check around the seams to make sure it is not leaking. If no leaks proceed to finalize the deal.

As always test everything before you buy it. Check if it turns on. If the seller does not have any lights for say 'tube' lighting on the tank hoods but says it works but they don't have any lights around for you to test you can either ask in advance for the length of the lighting tube and buy one at Home Depot and bring with you to test it. If the hood light does not work you can always return the light tube back to Home Depot.

If an item does not work then negociate it as a non working item if you want it. BTW be flexiable on that and don't expect to wait till the heaters in a tank full of cold water will heat up the water quickly to test if it works. LOL. I've heard so some people wanting to test the heaters when they test if the tank leaks and wanted to wait till the heater matched temp they set it at. If the heater turns on more then likely it will work.


----------

